# My greatest fear just happened



## ZiggytheSheprador (May 6, 2015)

Ziggy cried, whimpered and ran behind me after being growled at. How do I get him to stop this nonsense?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

How old is your dog. I am thinking he is about 3?


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Is this legit?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If this is your greatest fear, I would love to have your life.

First..you need to stop thinking of it as "nonsense". 

What exactly is it you are expecting from your dog? Did you want to be in the middle of full fledged dog fight?


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

ZiggytheSheprador said:


> Ziggy cried, whimpered and ran behind me after being growled at. How do I get him to stop this nonsense?


Hmmm. This is your greatest fear? 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## ZiggytheSheprador (May 6, 2015)

Sarcasm really needs it’s own font but my inquiry to help Z not be so timid would be appreciated.


----------



## ZiggytheSheprador (May 6, 2015)

My past posts about training Z might give you guys some insight on my life w z


----------



## ZiggytheSheprador (May 6, 2015)

cdwoodcox said:


> How old is your dog. I am thinking he is about 3?




Yes he is, is this a phase?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

_
I recommend not growling at your dog, you're scaring him!
_

Seriously though, has he spent much time around other dogs? It could just be a matter of getting used to them, or it could be he's just timid.


----------



## RoninByDesign (Aug 11, 2017)

Have you had him since he was 8-9weeks? has he had any traumatic experiences with other dogs?

are you more frustrated because you want him to be more social? or more brave/willing to defend himself?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

What would you have had him do instead and what would have been the expected outcome if he had done what you wanted?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't have time to go review all your other posts and get insight in to your life. I doubt most others here do either.

What did you expect your dog to do? I've been in the middle of dog fights. It's certainly not any fun. Nor it is it fun to have a dog reactive from being attacked. For you or the dog.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

At 3, you're seeing what you have with his temperament. I'd just avoid those situations, where he's going to get intimidated. Keep enough space and control to let him relax. I'm guessing some dogs don't bother him, but this one did? You can control all that. Be selective about which ones he has contact with, or even none at all if that's what it takes.


----------



## ZiggytheSheprador (May 6, 2015)

tim_s_adams said:


> _
> 
> I recommend not growling at your dog, you're scaring him!
> 
> ...




When he was younger we took him to social classes and dog parks and then he got too excited around dogs to the point he would shackle up and get aggressive. Yes it was a new dog who was also skid dish and he is timid


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

ZiggytheSheprador said:


> When he was younger we took him to social classes and dog parks and then he got too excited around dogs to the point he would shackle up and get aggressive. Yes it was a new dog who was also skid dish and he is timid


 I would just not put him into situations where he is around other dogs then.How is he with strange humans?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Don't put him in these situations where he needs to flee. Fleeing is also self rewarding; it teaches him that fleeing works so it will be more ingrained next time. A shy dog should never be off leash in situations where he could get scared. Expose him on leash to the level at which he is alert but still able to take treats and cues from you. He is three years old and his temperament is what it is. Adjust your expectations for him and provide a happy life for the two of you.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

If he jumped behind you, it's because he trusts you to have his back and protect him. Be worthy of that trust.

Build confidence. Protect him. Don't put him in situations that will scare the crap out of him, now that you know he's not brave. I have a submissive dog who's a genius at reading other dogs, knowing when to play, and when to avoid, and when to simply take off. She's never wrong in her initial assessment of the stability of other dogs. I try to read other dogs through her eyes when I'm assessing them, as she's taught me so much about reading dogs! If you stop viewing your dog as a disappointment, and you might find something magical in there, even if it's not what you thought you wanted. Mine has been pure gold in how much she's taught me -- she's rehabilitated more foster dogs than I can count, as she's so non-threatening and gentle. Find what your dog is good at, and bring it out!

A dog that steps to other dogs and becomes reactive and defensive is a WAY worse problem. I think a dog that expects its human to make the mean dog go away is actually showing pretty good judgment.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

ZiggytheSheprador said:


> My past posts about training Z might give you guys some insight on my life w z


It might be helpful to post a link to those past threads, so people viewing this thread will know what you're talking about.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ZiggytheSheprador said:


> When he was younger we took him to social classes and dog parks and then he got too excited around dogs to the point* he would shackle up and get aggressive.* Yes it was a new dog who was also skid dish and he is timid


Nothing about him has changed other than how he is presenting his fear. As a younger dog, it was "i'll get you before you get me". Today, he's hiding behind you.

You have a genetically fearful dog. Just don't put him in these situations and don't consider his fear "nonsense". It's fear. Be confident and help him thru it.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Another tip for shy dogs: good obedience classes are therapeutic for them. They build confidence. They learn their world is predictable and they know how to make good stuff happen by always doing the right thing. I've seen some HUGE transformations in shy dogs through OB work. 

As a bonus, you have the dog around leashed, under control dogs in class without interacting. The shy dog learns it can walk in formation in position, next to its human, with other dogs quite close. It reinforces that the human can keep the dog safe, and those other dogs can be simply ignored.


----------



## ZiggytheSheprador (May 6, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> Nothing about him has changed other than how he is presenting his fear. As a younger dog, it was "i'll get you before you get me". Today, he's hiding behind you.
> 
> 
> 
> You have a genetically fearful dog. Just don't put him in these situations and don't consider his fear "nonsense". It's fear. Be confident and help him thru it.




I’d love to help him but don’t know how to , what can I do to either make him more confident?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ZiggytheSheprador said:


> I’d love to help him but don’t know how to , what can I do to either make him more confident?


Obedience like Magwart posted. My girl was like this because she was attacked by a foster dog when she was young. Obedience, while putting control on her, also freed her up because she wasn't thinking so much about what the other dog was doing.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

ZiggytheSheprador said:


> I’d love to help him but don’t know how to , what can I do to either make him more confident?



Find a trainer.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> Don't put him in these situations where he needs to flee. Fleeing is also self rewarding; it teaches him that fleeing works so it will be more ingrained next time. A shy dog should never be off leash in situations where he could get scared. Expose him on leash to the level at which he is alert but still able to take treats and cues from you. He is three years old and his temperament is what it is. Adjust your expectations for him and provide a happy life for the two of you.


i have a shy dog and she thrives off leash. No one would ever guess that she is shy/timid when off leash. Every dog is different but I would have to agree to stay away from these situations of it wasn’t just a one time thing.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

ZiggytheSheprador said:


> I’d love to help him but don’t know how to , what can I do to either make him more confident?


Like this:



Magwart said:


> Another tip for shy dogs: good obedience classes are therapeutic for them. They build confidence. They learn their world is predictable and they know how to make good stuff happen by always doing the right thing. I've seen some HUGE transformations in shy dogs through OB work.
> 
> As a bonus, you have the dog around leashed, under control dogs in class without interacting. The shy dog learns it can walk in formation in position, next to its human, with other dogs quite close. It reinforces that the human can keep the dog safe, and those other dogs can be simply ignored.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

For some reason, agility seems to be a great venue for a shy dog. A shy dog, like a shy person does not want to be the center of attention. Pushing them into situations that make them the center of attention causes reactions, most of which we would prefer not to happen: barking, growling, lunging, snapping, hiding behind us and crawling up our back in fear. 

Obedience classes where ALL dogs are on leash and controlled, and there is NO dog-dog playing, introductions, etc. Just owners working with their dogs on leash. Yep, this is a good situation. 

A good agility class builds confidence. There is something about learning the various obstacles, that is very fun and rewarding for the dog. You have to be on your guard that another dog doesn't get into your dog's bubble, but that isn't all that difficult. You will be working your dog's mind and body in the neighborhood of other dogs and people in a very positive manner. And, if YOU have fun in the process you will make leaps and bounds with your dog. 

Good luck with him.


----------



## ZiggytheSheprador (May 6, 2015)

Z is actually really good in the agility and nose work classes we take him too. Not so much w the bite work classes. We’ve also been working w a trainer and have used him and off for 3 years. I know there’s no on and off switch and have used almost everything mentioned today, I do appreciate the suggestions, was just hoping for new insight. Someone recently suggested a treadmill and it’s been another great tool since we’ve introduced it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

ZiggytheSheprador said:


> Z is actually really good in the agility and nose work classes we take him too. Not so much w the bite work classes. We’ve also been working w a trainer and have used him and off for 3 years. I know there’s no on and off switch and have used almost everything mentioned today, I do appreciate the suggestions, was just hoping for new insight. Someone recently suggested a treadmill and it’s been another great tool since we’ve introduced it.


Your dog is who he is. Sometimes, what we have to do is adjust our expectations to the dog in front of us. When we stop worrying so much about what our dog isn't, sometimes they can surprise us with who they are.


----------

